# Chuva forte e Inundações - Lisboa 18 Outubro 2008



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 13:13)

Está a Haver Grandes Desenvolvimentos Verticais, mesmo por cima da _Minha Cabeça_!







A Serra já tem Nevoeiro nos seus pontos mais altos...


Neste momento tenho 20,5ºC e Humidade nos 70%


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 13:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Começou a Trovejar!!!


Temperatura nos 18,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 13:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Começou a Trovejar!!!
> 
> 
> Temperatura nos 18,5ºC



Vinha exactamente dizer isso!
Acabei de ouvir um trovão na zona o Mário!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 13:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Olha que giro, está a chover e a trovejar


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

92 mm/h


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Foi o ritmo a que chegou a chover, neste momento já está a baixar, pois a chuva está a parar está nos 72 mm/h.


 aha é o diluvio ! aqui por P.Arcos pareceu-me ouvir o primeiro trovão!


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

aqui em P.Arcos ouve-se trovões,mas não da para perceber de que lado veem..o céu esta a escurecer


----------



## Stormrider (18 Out 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

De facto foi um autentico diluvio de cerca de 15 minutos e ainda continua a chover relativamente bem


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

aqui a festa que se ouve é o que há pelos lados de Sintra,Lisboa etc..porque em p.arcos hoje não choveu rigorosamente nada,e trovoadas até agora muito ao longe . passa-se tudo á volta!


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 14:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Está uma bigorna monstruosa por cima de Sintra, estacionária, com mais 3 prós lados da Terrugem; já se ouvem os trovões e já caíram pingas grossas na zona da vila de Sintra. Algures, em Monserrate, até granizou....


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 14:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Por aqui............................... BASTANTES TROVÕES, mesmo ainda com sol 

Não vou registar nada... pois nao tenho equipamento...


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

chuva fraca


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

É o diluvio sobre algumas zonas da capital!

2ª circular agora mesmo!


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*


----------



## Henrique (18 Out 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Aviso já que o mar está sem ondas à cerca de 2 horas estava praticamente chão ^^.
Tirei fotos com o telemovel do dsenvolvimento da célula, meto aqui assim que poder...talvez logo à noite.


----------



## rijo (18 Out 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*





O que choveu por aqui. 

A estação de Mário Barros penso que já conta com mais de 9mm.


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Out 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

o céu começou agora a escurecer em Loures! Ouve se os trovões mas aqui nada!  Tambem quero!


----------



## redstone (18 Out 2008 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Boas!

Aqui na zona de Entrecampos em Lisboa caiu granizo como nunca tinha visto. Algumas pedras maiores que berlindes, durante pelo menos uns 10 minutos! Deve ter causado o caos!


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Não sei se a celula vai chegar aqui ou não mas a escuridão sobre Lisboa é bem perceptivel. Oiço dessas bandas som de trovões quase sem interrupções.

Debaixo da celula deve estar um espectaculo bonito de se ver...


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Agora mesmo!
Sobre a capital!






Estou com vontade de destruir aqueles prédios!


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Aqui também já choveu e trovejou 
Parece que já acabou


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Parece uma "explosão nuclear"....

Ainda não consegui sair de casa...







Dou rebuçados a quem comentar ...


----------



## rijo (18 Out 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

14h30


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Aqui ficam algumas fotos do sucedido  em breve colocarei os videos.


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

boa tarde a todos, por aqui ainda não ha nada de especial so umas formaçoes a virem de lisboa, espero que ainda venha algo para ca
deixo vos com uma foto as 13h




e uma de agora:


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 15:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

E continua a crescer, crescer e a ficar mais escuro. E, no entanto, a aviação comercial passa-lhe ao lado.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

lá para o algarve também tem havido animação 
a célula de Lisboa já se esfumou quase toda...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 15:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Aqui está de novo a ameaçar chover, estou com 19.7ºC e a chuva já rendeu até agora 9 mm.

Aqui ficam os videos 




O sul está todo em alerta amarelo.


----------



## rijo (18 Out 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*


----------



## Luis França (18 Out 2008 às 16:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Elas não páram de nascer e crescer na zona de Sintra! 

Comunicaram-me que a 2ª circular está "fechada" devido a excesso de água e que o caos reina na zona da Gago Coutinho, Chelas e Olaias.







Uma delícia para os olhos.


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 16:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Precipitação acumulada das 13h às 14h UTC:






26,2mm Gago Coutinho
16,5mm Estefânia
8,2mm Benfica


Das 12h às 13h UTC, a estação de Sacavém já tinha acumulado 5,6mm e a da Amadora 0,7mm


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Out 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Última Hora
Tromba de água leva caos a Lisboa
Uma forte chuvada levou à interrupção das urgências no hospital de Santa Maria, devido a uma falha de energia, e a dificuldades de trânsito em Sete Rios, onde algumas viaturas foram empurradas contra montras de estabelecimentos

Realmente a cumunicação social é um quanto ou tanto exagerada! Tromba de água????   O problema deles é de não frequentarem o nosso forum 

Penso que a partir de agora não havemos de ver grande coisa! O fim de tarde se aprocima e com ela aprocima se tambem o fim da instablidade! I


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 16:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Não tenho animação por cima de mim, logo tenho uma visão priveligiada sobre o que se passa por perto.

As Células do momento:











Mais uma nuclear


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de há pouco...



























Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC, e um belo _Rasto de Célula_ a NE... com um Arco-Íris que já dura há cerca de 20 minutos...


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Cá estão então algumas fotos da enorme Célula das 13h! Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas foram tiradas pelo telemóvel...


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

mais umas fotos
norte:




Oeste, esta ta a desenvolver se rapidamente


----------



## rbsmr (18 Out 2008 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Vídeo da cheia na gare rodoviária de Lisboa (Sete Rios)


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Bem pessoal, hoje tive o prazer de presenciar uma carga de água como há já algum tempo não via!  

Foi mesmo brutal!  

Desde o post do *Gilmet* "Começou a Trovejar!!!" ás 13h40m eu olhei para o céu e em Lisboa (Penha de França) o céu estava pouco nublado, mas como hoje á tarde tinha de ir e fui a um funeral fui descansado sem guarda-chuva.
Assim que entro no carro (14h10m) grande surpresa , começa a cair uns pingões enormes acompanhados de granizo (diâmetro variável entre os 5 a 10 mm) assim foi durante 5 minutos, meto-me à estrada, e a carga de água aumenta de intensidade, volta a cair granizo com bastante intensidade, a Praça do Chile já estava bem cheia de água, e eu ia ficando com o carro "afogado" na alameda (como quem sobe para o Técnico junto ao metro), mas como Eu tinha de passar por entrecampos, não imaginam o caos que era nos túneis (carro quase afogado outra vez) e ruas circundantes , e isto ainda eram só 14h30m! 

Imaginem o resto noutras zonas problemáticas de Lisboa! 

Notas finais:
– De facto uma valente chuvada, como há muito não via!  
– Não pude fazer registos fotográficos, pois não levava a minha camera fotográfica e o meu telemóvel estava no limite da bateria... 
– Devido à intensidade com que caia a chuva (que deveria ser brutal durante os primeiros 15 minutos, talvez superior aos 93mm/h que o* Mário Barros* disse que caia em queluz) e há quantidade de granizo que caiu, era de todo impossível que por mais limpeza que houvesse nas sarjetas a água escoresse em condições, porque o granizo "descascou" as árvores e entopiu as sarjetas.


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Out 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Olá

Cerca das 14,15 h caiu um forte aguaceiro de granizo na alta de Lisboa. Os grãos chegaram a ter mais de 1 cm de diâmetro. Pena não ter tido possibilidade de fotografar, quer os grãos de granizo, quer as diversas fases da célula que se formou na referida área.
Assim continuou, por mais de meia hora, misturado com chuva também forte. Inclusivamente, cheguei a ver alguns farrapos de neve molhada. Tive conhecimento, na altura, de algumas  inundações, como um troço na Avenida Gago Coutinho, que aí esteve cortada ao trânsito.

Edit: só como curiosidade, o granizo 'descascou' (adoptando o termo do Thomar) as jantes do meu carro, que tinham uma camada de poeira de 'ferodo' das pastilhas. Parecia que tinham sido picadas!


----------



## fsl (18 Out 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Forte chuvada, tipo tropical, caiu em Lisboa na Av. do Aeroporto entre as 14:15 e as 14:45. A av. converteu-se num rio em que a corrente abrangia  ambos os passeios. Caiu grande quantidade de granizo, que perdurou algum tempo, atingindo cerca de 2cms de diametro   Ver a precipitaçao registada nas Estaçoes do Aeroporto.


----------



## T-Storm (18 Out 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Boas,

Bom nem sei por onde começar...o q presenciei hoje em Lisboa foi algo que penso nunca antes ter visto...

Eram cerca das 14h e estava na zona da cidade universitária a procura de um lugar para estacionar o carro qdo de repente se levantou um vento forte com algumas gotas de chuva gigantes à mistura...Qdo finalmente estaciono o carro e me preparo para sair parecia que o ceú estava a cair...eram pedras de gelo mto grandes (provavelemente algumas quase do tamanho de uma noz pequena), e tb chuva mto intensa a mistura...em 2mins ficou praticamente de noite.

Pensei que aquilo fosse passageiro...mas qdo dei por mim estive mais de 40min dentro do carro a assistir aquele espectaculo. Curiosamente so ouvi 2 ou 3 trovoes...

Com grande pena minha assisti aquele espectaculo todo sem a porcaria de uma maquina fotografica (e q nem no telemovel tenho camara).

Foi certamente uma fenomeno que nao esquecerei tao cedo e que certamente nao se repetira tao cedo aqui por estas bandas...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2008 às 20:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Começou o Telejornal, com abertura Focada na "Chuvada Forte", de Hoje, em Lisboa...

Imagens Impressionantes (Mais impressionante ainda foi eu não ter registado qualquer precipitação)



Por cá, neste momento tenho 16,1ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,0ºC


----------



## rbsmr (18 Out 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*



T-Storm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bom nem sei por onde começar...o q presenciei hoje em Lisboa foi algo que penso nunca antes ter visto...
> 
> ...



Confirmo integralmente este cenário! Cerca das 14 horas tive que deslocar-me da gare do Oriente para a gare rodoviária de Sete Rios! Começou com uns pingos, espaçados, mas grossos ainda ia no prolongamento da Av. dos EUA! Quando chego ao cruzamento com a Gago Coutinho começaram a cair pedras de granizo bastante grandes e a chover intensamente. Ia a 20 km/h e não via nada (com o limpa para brisas no máximo). Parei cerca de um 1/2 minutos na passagem desnivelada com a Av. de Roma para deixar parar o granizo, onde já estavam outros automobilistas. No topo da Av. das Forças Armadas deparei outra vez com grandes dificuldades de visibilidade, novamente a 20 km/h devido à chuva intensa e forte granizo! Alguns carros estavam parados debaixo de árvores mas felizmente consegui com a rapidez possível chegar ao viaduto do Eixo/Norte junto a Sete Rios onde estive abrigado durante cerca de 5 a 10 minutos. Quando entrei no estacionamento da gare de Sete Rios deparei-me com o cenário que podem ver no vídeo da página 79!


----------



## Henrique (18 Out 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Eis as fotos tiradas hoje da formação da incus formada sobre Lisboa tendo como ponto de vista a Fonte da Telha.


----------



## tempus_fugit (18 Out 2008 às 21:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Olá a todos! Que tarde meteorologicamente espectacular teve hoje Lisboa!

Só tinha o telemóvel para tirar fotos  Aqui está o aspecto da Praça de Espanha pelas 15h30m, sensivelmente:


----------



## tempus_fugit (18 Out 2008 às 21:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

E cerca de uma hora antes, mesmo nesta foto de telemóvel, tem-se a percepção da intensidade da chuva e do granizo. Também foi tirada perto da Praça de Espanha.


----------



## tempus_fugit (18 Out 2008 às 21:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

E este vídeo mostra a situação na Rua Tenente Espanca (a cerca de 200 metros da Praça de Espanha) por volta das 14h30m. A qualidade de imagem é péssima (e o realizador também não é grande coisa! ), mas mostra bem a intensidade da chuva e do granizo.

http://www.youtube.com/v/R2tEuPYkhuM&hl=pt-br&fs=1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Vejam a descida brusca que ouve na altura do fenómeno metereológico depois do acontecimento a subida brusca do mesmo.
Dados da estação de lisboa g.coutinho
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/images/meteopt/editor/separator.gifa


----------



## iceworld (19 Out 2008 às 10:23)

*Chuva em Lisboa*

Quarenta e cinco minutos de chuva torrencial e granizo foram suficientes para instalar o caos em Lisboa. Ruas alagadas, restaurantes com inundações, carros arrastados pela força da água e a estação (...)

Saber mais
http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/Bombeiros+responderam+a+250+pedidos+de+ajuda.htm


http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1346576&idCanal=59


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/428833


http://www.correiomanha.pt/Noticia....ontentid=5D3EE084-D7CE-4968-9BA2-51CE86982374


----------



## rijo (19 Out 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*





O magnífico trabalho dos ilustres engenheiros portugueses nas cidades de Portugal em Lisboa SOS.

Parece o efeito de um furacão!


----------



## Hazores (20 Out 2008 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*



rijo disse:


> Parece o efeito de um furacão!​




afinal, o furacão não era para passar nos açores??

prontes, compreende-se ele quis ir para a capital​


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Chuva forte e Inundações - Zona de Lisboa - 18 de Outubro 2008*

Só para acrescentar ao que se passou em Lisboa, esta notícia do Diario.iol.pt (de hoje) com declarações do engenheiro Carlos Tavares, do Instituto de Meteorologia.

_P.S. tomei a liberdade de colocar em destaque alguns parágrafos!_

*Chuva em Lisboa tratou-se de um «fenómeno extremo»*
_Inundações como as que aconteceram em Sete Rios podem vir a tornar-se mais frequentes.

A forte chuva que caiu em Lisboa, no passado sábado, provocando inundações em várias zonas da cidade, tratou-se de um «fenómeno extremo», mas «relativamente normal», segundo explicou ao PortugalDiário o engenheiro Carlos Tavares, do Instituto de Meteorologia.

«É um fenómeno de convexão intensa que criou condições para precipitação fora do normal, numa área relativamente localizada», disse o especialista. Apesar da intensidade verificada, que levou a várias inundações, como as que aconteceram na zona de Sete Rios, Carlos Tavares apontou que este «pode ser considerado relativamente normal dentro dos fenómenos extremos».

Como um exemplo recente deste tipo de casos, o especialista recordou a chuva intensa que provocou inundações em Coimbra, e outras zonas do país, em Setembro.

*Carlos Tavares referiu ainda que estudos recentes apontam que «estes fenómenos extremos, mas de dimensão mais pequena, têm estado a aumentar de ocorrência». Outra das causas que pode fazer crescer o número de inundações, como as ocorridas em Sete Rios, é o aumento de vulnerabilidade, devido ao planeamento das zonas urbanas, por vezes insuficiente para responder a condições meteorológicas destas.*

*Para se perceber a quantidade de água que caiu em Lisboa, o especialista explicou que na Avenida Gago Coutinho se mediu uma queda de 26 litros por metros quadrado numa hora e que são «emitidos avisos com precipitações de 20 a 30 litros por metro quadrado em seis horas»*. Carlos Tavares admitiu, porém, que a precipitação no último fim-de-semana pode ainda ter sido superior em outras zonas da cidade, embora não tivesse dados disponíveis para comprová-lo._

Fonte: http://diario.iol.pt


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Chuva forte e Inundações - Zona de Lisboa - 18 de Outubro 2008*

Extremo  cheira-me mais a algo normal, mas infelizmente esquecido, chamado pós-frontal.


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2008 às 22:14)

*Re: Chuva forte e Inundações - Zona de Lisboa - 18 de Outubro 2008*

A avaliar pelos registos das estações, de extremo não teve nada, mesmo dando desconto que as estações do IM provavelmente não registassem o pior, apenas intenso e perfeitamente natural para o mês em que estamos. Extremo é apenas o desordenamento e as obras que se fazem em Lisboa. Quando uma célula normalíssima de Outubro resolve visitar as nossas grandes cidades é o sarilho do costume.

Inevitavelmente um dia chegará algo mesmo de extremo e também natural, por exemplo imaginem um SCM (que não é nenhum bicho raro) de algum dimensão em movimento lento ou quase estacionário sobre uma das nossas grandes cidades, aí vamos ver que tragédia acontece.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (22 Out 2008 às 03:02)

*Re: Chuva forte e Inundações - Zona de Lisboa - 18 de Outubro 2008*

O vince tem toda a razao por incrivel que pareça vale figueira fica a 20 km da praça de espanha e aqui n caiuuma gota de agua nesse dia ...


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2008 às 13:45)

*Re: Chuva forte e Inundações - Zona de Lisboa - 18 de Outubro 2008*

Eu "concordo e não concordo" (ao mesmo tempo ) com a designação extrema.
Não acho nada extremo, são situações perfeitamente normais, células convectivas destas, com precipitações muito fortes localizadas. Cada vez que temos convecção no interior, certamente haverá pontos isolados (maior parte das vezes sem afectar ninguém) com intensidades destas e bem piores.. É coisa normalíssima, não tem nada de extremo, ou melhor, de RARO nem INVULGAR..
Portanto é uma questão de interpretação ou "intensidade" que se dá a palavra EXTREMO. Digo isto, porque caírem cerca de 20mm em 20min, pode não ser um fenómeno extremo(no sentido de invulgar ou anormal) mas não deixa de ser extremo (num ponto de vista de intensidade local). É uma precipitação muito forte num espaço de tempo demasiado curto, não é brincadeira, para mim nesse aspecto pode-se lhe chamar "extremo". Mas estamos a falar de interpretações da palavra.. 
Agora que o maior problema, e aqui não interpretações, é o desordenamento de território, e todos os típicos problemas de uma cidade quando há uma chuvada, isso não há dúvida! 
Seja como for, acho que quase qualquer cidade, por melhor planeamento/ordenamento que tenha, numa situação de chuvada desta intensidade em tão pouco tempo, terá sempre qualquer problema, nem que apenas local.. Apenas tamos a falar de valores de uma estação oficial, onde nem sequer houve problemas de maior de inundação no local.. Sabe-se lá se os valores não foram mais intensos ainda nos locais onde houve mais problemas....


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 11:05)

*Re: Chuva forte e Inundações - Zona de Lisboa - 18 de Outubro 2008*

O IM disponibilizou alguns dados adicionais em relação a este evento, como por exemplo algumas imagens de radar interessantes.




> No dia 18 de Outubro, na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/ Gago Coutinho registou-se um valor
> elevado de precipitação em 1h (das 13 UTC às 14 UTC), 26.8 mm
> Na figura 9 apresentam-se imagens do Radar do dia 18 de Outubro dos máximos de
> reflectividade (dBZ), das 13h10 UTC e da precipitação acumulada na hora anterior (mm), entre as
> 13h00 UTC e as 14h00 UTC.

















> O valor da quantidade precipitação 26.8mm registado na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/G.C.
> em 1 hora, corresponde ao 4º valor de precipitação mais elevado ocorrido desde o início de
> funcionamento da estação em 1982 (os anteriores máximos em 1 hora de 52.0 mm, 34.5mm e
> 30.0mm foram observados em Novembro de 1997, Julho de 1999 e Fevereiro de 2008,
> ...









in Boletim Climatológico Mensal Outubro 2008


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 02:53)

*Re: Chuva forte e Inundações - Zona de Lisboa - 18 de Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


>



Já viram o que era ter ao nosso dispor uma resolução do radar desta dimensão?
Seria fantástico!

Claramente, pelo radar, se vê que a precipitação foi mais intensa entre as estações da Gago Coutinho e do Geofísico, sendo que nenhuma delas poderá ser o espelho da precipitação que caiu em Sete Rios.

Seria talvez mais interessante, o IM revelar a quantidade de precipitação estimada, que ocorreu em Sete Rios, através da intensidade observada no radar!
Fica a sugestão


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2008 às 15:08)

Pois há um produto do radar que faz isso mesmo, através da intensidade instantânea estima os totais caídos em mapa mesmo. Já vi uns quantos disso.. 
A verdade é que infelizmente são algoritmos com muito erro, um bocado longe dos valores reais..

Mesmo assim, a uma escala tão pequena, vendo os valores reais das estações onde há observação, e os valores estimados pelo algoritmo para essas mesmas estações, poderiam fazer uma estimativa interessante para Sete Rios.. Sem dúvida..


----------

